# I keep accidently calling my puppy my deceased dogs name..anyone else?



## TaZoR

I did really good for the first 5 weeks ive had my new puppy but recently...i keep messing up when i yell at him or call him. My old dogs name was slim shady..we called him shady...new dog tazor...not even close. Now that hesgetting bigger..i say Sha....uhh....uhh..Tazor..no! not quite as effective. They dont look alike, so i wonder why now? Maybe because hes getting bigger?


----------



## jaggirl47

I do it too. However, I lost my boy a week and a half ago and my pup is 19 months. My old man was a male, black and tan, calm and quiet. My pup is a female, black, and a complete brat. I think it is just you get so ingrained to calling a dog you had for years it takes awhile to stop. I still find I call for my old man every time I walk into the door to my house.


----------



## Emoore

All the time. It hurts.


----------



## TaZoR

It especially hurts in front of the kids


----------



## Mary&Stella

Me too, I will often call Stella, Ralph,... Its been a little over a year since I lost my Ralphie so it does now bring back many happy memories!!!


----------



## CynRes

Over a year since my GSD passed and I still do it. Worse thing is when my family is around and they give me their sad puppy dog eyes.


----------



## Stosh

I've done it too, even just in talking about Stosh I'll say Omy instead. I think of it as a tribute and memorial to her


----------



## TaZoR

Its only been about 4 months ..i guess i have a long row to hoe if it happens over a yr from now.


----------



## Freestep

I still do it, years later. I have a lot of clients that do it too, after they lose a pet and get another. I think it's quite common.


----------



## ksotto333

Yes, but also I've called my daughters by the dog's name, and the other way around.. (also signed the dogs name once to a Christmas card, and left off my youngest daughters name..)still haven't lived that one down...


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have slipped on a few occasions, calling Masi / Sami..I named her in honor of sami with a little letter changing here and there, and my gosh if she is even as crazy as Sami was, sometimes I can look in her eyes and 'see' Sami, so yeah sometimes I do slip..Masi forgives me tho


----------



## TaZoR

ksotto333 said:


> Yes, but also I've called my daughters by the dog's name, and the other way around.. (also signed the dogs name once to a Christmas card, and left off my youngest daughters name..)still haven't lived that one down...


Thats me too, i have 5 kids although only 2 still at home. I make a lot of mistakes there. I guess its not as big a deal because they are all fine and healthy....but lol


----------



## Dainerra

ksotto333 said:


> Yes, but also I've called my daughters by the dog's name, and the other way around.. (also signed the dogs name once to a Christmas card, and left off my youngest daughters name..)still haven't lived that one down...


yes. and it makes me cry. 
I've also called the dogs the kids names. And the kids the dogs names. Sadly, my kids are girls and my dogs are boys. I kind of just have to go through the list of names until I hit on the person I mean


----------



## dogfaeries

I called Carly by Tessa's name just yesterday. Tessa was a red Doberman that I lost 2 years ago, and Carly is a dark black and tan GSD. Go figure!


----------



## Midnight12

My four year old grandson does this and then says opps sorry Grandma and I say , It's ok I don't think Midnight or Rosie mind cuz you have loved them both and I don't want him to feel bad. Midnight has only been gone a couple of months.


----------



## saraja87

We lost our sheltie Pippin in July so it's been about 6 months. Our new sheltie Tintin looks exactly like Pippin and has some of the same bad habits like being a chow hound and trying to get into the litter box. We're still calling him Pippin by accident, although instead of wanting to cry, we now correct ourselves and move on.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I've never called Cisco by any other name till my boy Mason past away.  Now I find myself calling Cisco Mason by mistake all the time.


----------



## Rua

I have called Juno by my deceased dog's name (Rogue) many times. Rogue has been gone for many years - and she wasn't even a GSD. She was a Doberman. Don't know why I keep doing that. They are nothing alike.

Then again, I also call Juno by my son's name at times and vice versa - especially when they are being naughty. So I guess my brain is just wired up funny or something. lol


----------



## skischool

I have had my pup Uli for two months and I called him Jake three times.
It's when your trying to get their attention, it just comes out..
You are not alone..


----------

